# Finally got the saltwater tank going



## Donny225 (Dec 2, 2015)

Check it out, would love opinions and suggestions.

80 Gallon rimless
HOB overflow 
Eshopps rs-300 sump
Bubble Magus curve 7 skimmer
Eheim 1262 Return pump

I have a couple bags of carbon in the filter socks
Added Hydroton for extra bio filtration today 
Also have a bag of purigen in there that I had left over from my freshwater tanks.

Currently dosing stability to help speed up cycle

Will be setting up the light soon. Should I have it on while tank is cycling? (Evergrow)


----------



## Donny225 (Dec 2, 2015)

Will be lowering main display water level this weekend an inch or so.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice looking setup, only advice I can offer is have lots of patience and don't rush the process. What heater system are you planning to use?


----------



## Donny225 (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes patience is key Thinking of either a single 400 or 500 watt finnex or maybe the jbj didgital heater

Also possibly dual eheims 250's


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Donny225 said:


> Yes patience is key Thinking of either a single 400 or 500 watt finnex or maybe the jbj didgital heater
> 
> Also possibly dual eheims 250's


I ran 2 - 100 watt jagers in my 90 g with a 50 gallon sump, 4-5 hundred watts seems a little big for you tank.


----------



## Donny225 (Dec 2, 2015)

The Guy said:


> I ran 2 - 100 watt jagers in my 90 g with a 50 gallon sump, 4-5 hundred watts seems a little big for you tank.


Maybe I will do that, thanks


----------

